# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  kerkoj nje program autorun menu creator

## lajmsi

pershendetje burra
kerkoj nje program per te bere auto run menu per cd , dvd, usb. 
Psh : autoplay menu builder, longtion autorun enterprice  ose ndonje tjeter por qe te jete dore e sigurt pa "spiuna" brenda dhe te jete freee.
flm

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

kam disa qe funksionojne pa spiuna ;p

...po i bej upload

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

IndigoRose AutoPlay Media Studio 8.0.7.0
Longtion AutoRun Pro Enterprise 114.3.0.370


instaloji & aktivizoji me celesin perkates
links ne PM

----------


## lajmsi

i bllokon nortoni plako dhe i remove krejt.

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

spo kapin gje tek exe
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/8...is/1421136279/
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/8...is/1417473211/


...


po i fus publik mbase dikush tjeter i ben skan me ndonje antivirus tjeter

http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/E....370.rar_links
http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/0....7.0.rar_links

----------

